# Videobearbeitungsprogramm



## Berghammer71 (4. März 2009)

Hallo, 

kennt jemand für Vista ein simples Videobearbeitungsprogramm,
welches Text auf das Video legen kann - freeware?

Ich hatte Wax versucht das will leider nicht laufen.

Moviemaker macht Vor-. Nachspann aber das passende Addon
will sich nicht finden lassen.

Camstaisa gab es mal eine Freewareversion, leider auch nicht
mehr auffindbar.

Mit simple mein ich..simple wie WE Games, ohne lange Readme
Texte durchlesen zu müssen.

Danke


----------



## Niranda (4. März 2009)

Windows Movie Maker macht das nicht?
Man kann doch auch - ohne AddOns - text über einen eingefügten Balken (von MoveMaker) durchscrollen lassen...


----------



## Berghammer71 (4. März 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Windows Movie Maker macht das nicht?
> Man kann doch auch - ohne AddOns - text über einen eingefügten Balken (von MoveMaker) durchscrollen lassen...



Ich kann Titel erstellen diese dann in der Schneideleiste aufs Video legen - diese haben aber Effekte und
kommen kaum genau da an, wo ich sie hinhaben mag.


Wo gibt es die Option Balken einfügen?


Edit:
Habs, ich machs einfach über Titel - Danke


----------



## Niranda (4. März 2009)

müsste dazu zuhause sein, dann könnt ich dir das sagen.
Freeware Alternativprogramm... puh keine Ahnung,
ich hab nur Adobe After Effects, Premiere Pro, Sony Vegas


----------



## Soramac (4. März 2009)

Mit Movie Maker geht das eigentlich es gibt eine Funktion noch zwischen Vorspann und Nachspann. Titel in einem ausgewählten Clip einfügen nennt sich das, soweit ich weiß,


----------



## Berghammer71 (4. März 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Mit Movie Maker geht das eigentlich es gibt eine Funktion noch zwischen Vorspann und Nachspann. Titel in einem ausgewählten Clip einfügen nennt sich das, soweit ich weiß,



Ich wollt mein Spielernamen mit einen Schwarzen Balken im Video belegen, mehr nicht.

Virtual Dub = lange suchen

Moviemaker - nicht wirklich, ich kann dort Text unbequem bewegen - eine Balkenfunktion fnd ich leider nicht.

Das heißt dann Titel auf Video einblenden.

Dann gehts los..Name noch sichtbar, kann kommt irgendwann der Titel eingeblendet usw.

Wäre für ein Tipp noch sehr dankbar - schaue später nochmal rein.


----------



## Asoriel (4. März 2009)

Ich würd dir auch zu Sony Vegas oder Adobe After Effects raten, auch wenn die nicht wirklich Freeware/Open-Source sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (4. März 2009)

dazu muss man sich aber ewig einarbeiten...
http://www.videocopilot.net/ -> tolle Tutorials 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (englisch)


----------



## Asoriel (4. März 2009)

selbes Spiel bei Photoshop. Da hab ich auch ewig gebraucht, bis ich anständige Sachen zustande bekommen habe, aber Tutorials finden sich wie Sand am Meer, und zwar für beinahe jedes Programm.


----------



## Santino15 (15. September 2017)

Ich arbeite in der Regel mit Camtasia. Kannst dir hier mal durchlesen ob die Funktionen was für dich sind *entfernt*. Ich kam mit dem auf jeden Fall besser zurecht als mit dem Movie Maker


----------



## Aun (15. September 2017)

echt jetzt? vor 20 minuten registriert und 2 threads von vor 8 jahren auskramen und mit externen links (wenn auch nicht direkt spam) kommentieren?


----------



## spectrumizer (15. September 2017)

Bitte keine Threadleichen exhumieren. Danke. 

/closed


----------

